

Integral House: math professor and violinist commissions architectural good thingy - rms
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123872378357585295.html

======
rms
Make sure to click on the slideshow.

More technical reading:
[http://www.canadianarchitect.com/issues/ISarticle.asp?id=191...](http://www.canadianarchitect.com/issues/ISarticle.asp?id=191046&story_id=47156141405&issue=09012007&PC=)

Some more pictures: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/integralhouse/>

------
alphazero
"Masterpiece" is pushing it. The section is entirely banal, with little
imagination beyond plan extrusion. When you think of the possibilities of the
site, the client, and the conceptual domain (math, music), it is more of a
missed opportunity.

~~~
rms
Well I wanted to sensationalize it because the story has been missed here
before with the given headline and it is pretty cool both as a house and
because it was commissioned by someone famous for being a calculus professor.
How often does that happen? Editor can change the headline as desired.

"I think it's one of the most important private houses built in North America
in a long time" is the quote from the MoMA director.

~~~
buugs
I wasn't very impressed it looked like a postmodern house with a concert hall
added in. Was expecting much more from the title and came out disappointed.

------
Herring
really he couldn't think of anything better to do with 24M?

~~~
rms
The thing you can do when you have a house like this is host fundraising
parties. Dr. Stewart definitely likes hosting parties. So over Stewart's
lifetime in Integral House he will end up raising a lot of money for his pet
charities.

<http://www.uc.utoronto.ca/content/view/379/1855/> is one I found when
googling more info.

